# Welche Bodendecker für Teichrand?



## frido (22. Apr. 2012)

Nachdem der Teich im Nassbereich nun bepflanzt ist und auch die meisten größeren Pflanzen am Trockenufer gesetzt sind (verschiedene Miscanthus, __ Funkien, __ Astilben, __ Blutweiderich und kleinere Gräser) kann ich mich nicht so recht für einen __ Bodendecker entscheiden. Er soll die Zwischenräume zwischen den größeren Pflanzen füllen, anspruchslos und __ immergrün sein. Gern würde ich auch zwei oder drei Bodendecker mischen. Was würdet ihr empfehlen und mit welchen habt ihr keine so guten Erfahrungen gemacht.

LG

Andreas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche  Bodendecker für Teichrand?*

Hi Andreas,

soll der Bodendecker im "Nassbereich" wachsen oder außerhalb der Teichfolie in den normalen Boden, das ist aus dem Text net so ganz rauslesbar

MfG Frank


----------



## katja (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche  Bodendecker für Teichrand?*



> und auch die meisten größeren Pflanzen am Trockenufer gesetzt sind





> Bodendecker...Er soll die Zwischenräume zwischen den größeren Pflanzen füllen



ich lese Trockenufer raus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche  Bodendecker für Teichrand?*

Hi Katja,

es gibt ja auch genug große Pflanzen für Nassbereiche, wie __ Blutweiderich - den haben die meißten oberhalb der Teichfolie sitzen, Wasserschwertlilie, Zungenhahnenfuß ect..

Dann müßte aber auch noch die Bodenbeschaffenheit (sandig, lehmig, kalkhaltig, sauer, steinig ect.), Licht, Feuchtigkeitsgehalt zwischen den außerteichlichen Pflanzen wissen um passende Bodendecker zu finden

Mfg Frank


----------



## karsten. (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche  Bodendecker für Teichrand?*

Hallo

nett 
sind auch kriechende Gehölze oder zum "Kriechen" gezwungene Gehölze .

und die ganzen Immergrünen 

mfG


----------



## frido (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche  Bodendecker für Teichrand?*

Ich meine das richtige Trockenufer außerhalb der Folie. Einen Ufergraben konnte ich aufgrund der Platzproblematik leider nicht realisieren-oder nur auf Kosten des Wasservolumens.


----------



## MadDog (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche  Bodendecker für Teichrand?*

Hallo Andreas,

was sich ganz gut am Teichrand macht ist __ Bachbunge, Die kannst du in der Flachwasserzone einsetzen. Die wächst dann von ganz allein über den Uferrand und macht sich sehr gut.
Eine andere Alternative wäre evtl. __ Heidekraut setzten. Ist ein schöner farbenfroher Kontrast.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche  Bodendecker für Teichrand?*

Hallo Andreas,
ich könnte Dir auch __ Bachbunge, __ Pfennigkraut und __ Gelbe Gauklerblume empfehlen.

LG Markus


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche  Bodendecker für Teichrand?*

Hallo 
Wächst nicht __ Pfennigkraut sowohl  im als auch am Teich und blüht gelb ?
LG Andre
Manno ! Markus


----------



## frido (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche  Bodendecker für Teichrand?*

__ Bachbunge und __ Pfennigkraut habe ich im Teich (im Wasser), jetzt müssen die paar Stengel bloß richtig loslegen und wuchern. Ich dachte auch an Pfennigkraut, (für die Erde) Kleines __ Immergrün, irgendeine Günselart und vielleicht ne Besenheide. Außerdem finde ich die grünen Vertreter auch ganz schön. (Frauenmantel und so Zeug´s) Wichtig ist halt, das die Ansprüche an den Boden und den Standort nicht allzu groß sind. (Halbschatten und lehmiger Boden)


----------



## jolantha (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche  Bodendecker für Teichrand?*

Hallo, versuch es doch einmal mit Teppichphlox, Polsternelken, __ Steinbrech, __ Seifenkraut oder Steinbrech 
Zum ansehen einfach mal googeln.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche  Bodendecker für Teichrand?*

Hi Frido,

Halbschattige Lage und leicht feuchter Lehmboden

Golderdbeere* (Waldsteinia ternata)
kleines __ Immergrün* (Vinca minor)
indische Scheinerdbeere (Duschesna indica)
Schaumblüte* (Tiarella cordifolia)
Waldmeister (Galium odoratum)
__ Günsel* (Ajuga reptans)
__ Pfennigkraut* 
__ Lungenkraut (Pulmonaria)
__ Haselwurz europäische* (Asarum europaeum)
falsche __ Alraune* (Tellima grandiflora)
Scharbockskraut 
Moossteinbrech* (Saxifraga arendsii Hyb.)
Dickmännchen* (Pachysandra terminalis)
Astilbe Zwerg- (Astilbe chinensis v. pumilla)
Polsterphlox* (Phlox stolonifera)
Glockenblume punktierte
__ Steinsame purpurblauer (Buglossoides purpureocaerulea)
Maiglöckchen (Convallaria majalis)
Bärlauch (Allium ursinum)
__ Efeu* (Hedera helix)
__ Gedenkemein (Omphalodes verna)
__ Kaukasusvergißmeinicht (Brunnera macrophylla)

MfG Frank

* = mehr oder weniger immergrün


----------



## frido (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche  Bodendecker für Teichrand?*

@Knobikröte: Besten Dank, das hat mir geholfen. Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, welche Pflanzen überhaupt mit meinen Standortbedingungen zurecht kommen.
Bin in Sachen Pflanzen leider recht unerfahren und habe nicht unbedingt das, was man den "grünen Daumen" nennt. Aber es kann ja nur besser werden...:beten


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche  Bodendecker für Teichrand?*

Hallo Andre,



> Manno ! Markus


  wie soll ich das verstehen .

Hallo Andreas,

meine Frau liebt auch Frauenmantel und deshalb hab ich auch einiges um den Teich, der
sich auch prächtig entwickelt.
Auch bei mir ist sehr lehmiger Boden und halbschattige Lage.
Im Trockenbereich habe ich auch noch __ Nelkenwurz, Trollblume, Konkardenblume,Bergflockenblume und auch andere Arten von __ Gauklerblumen.
Zwischendurch mal eine Segge, __ Astilben und Lampenputzergras.

LG Markus


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche  Bodendecker für Teichrand?*

Hallo Markus
Das MANNO war wegen dem  schnelleren Posting , da war ich noch am überlegen  wo __ Pfennigkraut  wächst und schwups hat doch der LIEBE MARKUS  schon was geschrieben ! 
LG Andre


----------



## frido (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche  Bodendecker für Teichrand?*

Frauenmantel find ich auch ganz schick. Hat jemand von euch die Polsterglockenblume im Garten? Sie soll recht wüchsig, völlig anspruchslos an Boden und Standort sein und von Juni bis September wunderschöne meist blaue Blüten tragen. Winterhart und bodendeckend ist sie auch noch-eigentlich die optimale Pflanze für meine Bedürfnisse. Allerdings befürchte ich, das die "Sache" einen Haken hat, da die Pflanze hier im Forum trotz aller ihrer Vorzüge selten bis gar nicht erwähnt wird.


----------



## baddie (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche  Bodendecker für Teichrand?*

Hi, 

also ich habe rings um den Teich ...ob nu sonnig oder schattit, trocken oder feucht (NICHT nass) das Blümchen aus dem Bild rumstehen. Schön dicht, __ immergrün und zur Zeit richtig massig gelb blühend. 
Muss man natürlich ein wenig im Zaum halten aber wirklich nur ein wenig und nicht ständig 







Wie das nun genau heisst ??? Ich denk da wird sich bei Interesse ein kenner finden der die Pflanze erkennt. 
__ Pfennigkraut (wie im Lexikon ) ist es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche  Bodendecker für Teichrand?*

Hi Baddie,

das gelbe Blümchen heißt Golderdbeere (Waldsteinia ternata)

MfG Frank


----------



## stuffi (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche  Bodendecker für Teichrand?*

Hallo __ Knoblauchkröte, 

kann man diese dann wenigstens essen? auch wenn sie nicht rot sind 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## neuemmendorfer (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche  Bodendecker für Teichrand?*

Sie bildet keine erdbeerartigen Früchte. Sie hat wohl ihren Namen von den Blättern, die sehr an Erdbeerpflanzen erinnern.


----------



## Kolja (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche  Bodendecker für Teichrand?*

Hallo Frido,

ich habe diese Glockenblume letztes Jahr bei mir gefunden. Sie wächst hier halbschattig/schattig problemlos.

Campanula portenschlagiana


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche  Bodendecker für Teichrand?*

Hi Frido,

"die" Polsterglockenblume gibt es nicht. 
Es gibt unter den mehr als 600 Glockenblumenarten sicher an die 100-150 __ Glockenblumen die dichte Polster bilden. z.B Campanula porscharskyana, Camanula portenschlagiana, Campanula carpatica,  Campanula garganica, Campanula fenestrellata, Campanula cochleariifolia - das sind so die gängigen Polster-Arten im Staudensortiment

Akute Nachteile was gegen das Anpflanzen auf feuchten Böden in Teichnähe spricht

die niedrigen Polsterglockenblumen sind im allgemeinen Gebirgspflanzen (meißt sonnige, steinige - manche brauchen unbedingt genug Kalk im Boden- durchlässige Böden mögen) und sie sind "Kotlett für __ Nacktschnecken" (und Mäuse)

Mf Frank


----------



## frido (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Welche  Bodendecker für Teichrand?*

Kotelett für die __ Nacktschnecken klingt gar nicht gut-davon haben wir im Spätsommer hier reichlich und die Biester haben einen gesunden Apetit. Damit ist die Glockenblume quasi vom Tisch-schade eigentlich... 
Habe jetzt einige Dickmännchen (Pachysander) zwischen die hohen Gräser gesetzt und werde wohl noch ein paar Golderdbeeren und Vinca minor an die Teichränder pflanzen. Leider blühen die nur recht kurz-aber man kann eben nicht alles haben...
Und in zwei, drei Jahren sollte dann hoffentlich alles auf natürliche Weise miteinander verwachsen sein. Wenn ich sehe, was ich die letzten zwei Wochen für Wasserpflanzen und Uferbepflanzung hingelegt habe, wird mir auch nicht besser-da kommen einige Taler zusammen. Aber langsam nimmt das Projekt Formen an und der idyllische Naturteich lässt sich schon erahnen...:beten:beten:beten


----------

